# Fetching 4 metadata files corrupt (mirror down)



## parcival (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi all,

I get this error message on a few servers.


```
portsnap fetch update
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 6 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from ec2-eu-west-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
Updating from Fri Oct 12 15:27:37 CEST 2012 to Mon Oct 15 09:40:11 CEST 2012.
Fetching 4 metadata patches. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 4 metadata files... gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
metadata is corrupt.
```
and the mirror server seems to be down.


```
ping ec2-eu-west-1.portsnap.freebsd.org
PING ec2-eu-west-1.portsnap.freebsd.org (46.137.83.240): 56 data bytes
^C
--- ec2-eu-west-1.portsnap.freebsd.org ping statistics ---
21 packets transmitted, 0 packets received, 100.0% packet loss
```

Is there in Portsnap a automatic random to the other/next server? How can I solve the problem?

Thanks for any help.
parcival


----------



## gentoobob (Oct 19, 2012)

I believe you need to do a `portsnap fetch` and `portsnap install` before `portsnap update` will work with the new version.


----------



## oliver@ (Oct 24, 2013)

It looks like it is again broken. I tried a clean run (new /var/db/portsnap):


```
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 7 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from ec2-eu-west-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching snapshot tag from ec2-eu-west-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
Fetching snapshot generated at Thu Oct 24 02:04:53 CEST 2013:
c54e7bf053e2425753affcd01e2c4ebf11f411ecbcff15100% of   69 MB   10 MBps 00m06s
Extracting snapshot... done.
Verifying snapshot integrity... done.
Fetching snapshot tag from ec2-eu-west-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
Updating from Thu Oct 24 02:04:53 CEST 2013 to Thu Oct 24 09:34:07 CEST 2013.
Fetching 4 metadata patches... done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 4 metadata files... gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
metadata is corrupt.
```

Two of the fetched files have a size of 0 bytes:


```
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel        0 Oct 24 10:11 ad050095ab58c548b3cc1e5772e8b2737c7ce81f7c32c7a2c7ffbb6555178a35.gz
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel        0 Oct 24 10:11 dbc22242390ca302b65e15895963ec77cdd581fda938a55ea7b5cbe0053d44f5.gz
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 24, 2013)

Already fixed.


----------

